# 1950's Hiawatha for sale on ebay



## Davon (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi guys I'm selling my Hiawatha and gearing up for the Ann Arbor swap meet! http://cgi.ebay.com/1950s-Shelby-bu...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2305a83310


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 27, 2010)

The bike you have is not a Shelby, it is one of the bikes built by AMF/Cleveland Welding after AMF purchased and closed Shelby and began supplying Cleveland built bikes to Gambles. The serial number on the bottom bracket should end in ??Cw, the question mark numbers will be the year of the bike.


----------



## Davon (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, thanks Phil I really appreciate the incite! I was told by the fellow that I purchased the bike from that it was a shelby but I thought that the strut bars looked like  Cleveland welding company. Thanks again, Davon Kars      P.S. do you know if the chain ring is correct for the bike?  It looks like a Schwinn.


----------



## Davon (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey Phil, Cw 55    Thanks!


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 28, 2010)

Cleveland Welding had an array of chain rings in use at that time but I agree that is not one of them and looks like a replacement from a Schwinn. I would expect the bike might have originally had no rack or a painted rack and that the chrome one is an accessory. I don't have any period Gambles literature so those are both educated guesses.


----------

